# hellbot's Player of the Game Thread



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*Raptor's 2003-2004 POTG Thread*

Since no body started a player of the game thread, I guess I will even though it's 13 games into the season.I got this from the Wizards forum, and will do it in the same format. The player of the game will be in my opinion. I'll do it from the Bucks game on.

Can a mod stick this?

And please no body post in this thread, and if someone does can a mod delete it, thanks.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*Chris Bosh*








13 points (5-9 FG), 6 rebounds, 2 blocks, 31 minutes

Vs. Milwaukee Bucks (11.23.03) 

*Vince Carter*: 15 points(7-16 FG), 2 rebounds, 2 steals, 34 minutes
*Antonio Davis*: 13 points(5-10 FG, 3-4 FT), 9 rebounds, 1 assist, 34 minutes


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*Vince Carter*








43 points (18-28 FG, 5-6 FT), 7 rebounds, 3 assists, 2 steals, 2 blocks, the single best second half performance i've ever seen, 46 minutes

@ Atlanta Hawks (11.25.03) 

*Chris Bosh*: 17 points (5-12 FG, 6-8 FT), 7 rebounds, 3 blocks, 1 assist, 1 steal, 42 minutes
*Antonio Davis*: 10 points, 11 rebounds, 3 steals, 1 block, 1 assist, 46 minutes


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*Alvin Williams*








15 points(6-11 FG, 3-3 FT), 6 assists, 5 rebounds, 1 steal, he hit clutch shots, he looks like he is back, 36 minutes


@ Orlando Magic (11.28.03) 

*Vince Carter*: 20 points(5-18 FG, 10-11 FT), 8 assists, 6 rebounds, 44 minutes
*Chris Bosh*: 16 points(7-15 FG), 8 rebounds, 3 steals, 1 block, 41 minutes


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*Chris Bosh*








11 points(4-17 FG), 10 rebounds, 2 assists, 1 block, 46 minutes

@ Miami Heat (11.29.03) 

*Alvin Williams*: 13 points(6-10 FG), 3 assists, 2 rebounds, 2 steals, 29 minutes
*Lamand Murray*: 14 points(6-10 FG), 4 rebounds, 2 assists, 31 minutes


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*Donyell Marshall*








27 points(10-14 FG, 4-5 3PFG), 9 rebounds, 4 blocks, 43 minutes

@ Philadelphia 76ers (12.02.03) 

*Vince Carter*: 21 points(6-19 FG, 9-9 FT), 12 assists, 5 rebounds, 2 blocks, 1 steal, 37 minutes
*Chris Bosh*: 10 points(4-10 FG), 11 rebounds, 2 blocks, 1 steal, 26 minutes


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*Vince Carter*








21 points(8-18 FG, 3-6 3PT) 10 assists, 5 rebounds, 2 steals, 1 block, another great passing game, though only score 5 in 2nd half, 39 minutes

Vs Boston Celtics (12.03.03) 

*Donyell Marshall*: 21 points(7-14 FG, 5-6 3PT), 8 rebounds, 3 assists, 2 steals, 1 block, 38 minutes
*Chris Bosh*: 16 points(7-14 FG), 8 rebounds, 1 assist, 1 block, 39 minutes


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*Jalen Rose*








22 points(7-19 FG, 8-10 FT), 10 assists, 8 rebounds, 2 steals, 1 block, made some great passes, was there for us throughout the game, 41 minutes

Vs Atlanta Hawks (12.05.03) 

*Vince Carter*: 22 points(8-10 FG, 6-7 FT), 3 assists, 2 rebounds, 1 steal, 1 block, in only 26 minutes
*Donyell Marshall*: 21 points(9-17 FG), 7 rebounds, 4 blocks, 2 steals, 38 minutes


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*Vince Carter*








30 points(13-28 FG, 3-5 3PT), 6 assists, 4 rebounds, 1 steal, 45 minutes

Vs Seattle Supersonics (12.07.03) 

*Chris Bosh*: 22 points(8-13 FG, 6-10 FT), 16 rebounds, 2 assists, 2 blocks, 45 minutes
*Jalen Rose*: 18 points(5-15 FG, 8-8 FT), 10 assists, 4 rebounds, 2 steals, 1 block, 43 minutes


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*Vince Carter*








22 points(9-20 FG, 3-5 FT), 8 rebounds, 7 assists, 37 minutes

@ Cleveland Cavaliers (12.09.03) 

*Donyell Marshall*: 20 points(7-11 FG, 2-3 3PT, 4-6 FT), 7 rebounds, 2 steals, 1 assist, 34 minutes
*Jalen Rose*: 20 points(7-17 FG, 5-5 FT), 6 assists, 3 rebounds, 2 blocks, 1 steal, 40 minutes


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*Vince Carter*








35 points(13-25 FG, 5-7 3PT), 4 rebounds, 4 assists, 2 blocks, played great in first half, cooled down in second, 40 minutes

@ Boston Celtics (12.12.03) 

*Donyell Marshall*: 31 points(9-17 FG, 7-9 3PT, 6-8 FT), 9 rebounds, 1 assist, 40 minutes
*Jalen Rose*: 3 points(1-13 FG) 14 assists, 6 rebounds, 2 blocks, 40 minutes


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*Donyell Marshall*








25 points(10-15 FG, 4-5 FT), 9 rebounds, 2 blocks, 1 steal, 40 minutes

Vs. Miami Heat (12.14.03) 

*Alvin Williams*: 11 points(4-11 FG, 2-2 FT), 9 assists, 2 rebounds, 2 steals, 41 minutes
*Morris Peterson*: 11 points(3-4 FG, 3-4 FT, 2-2 3PT), 4 rebounds, 1 assist, 25 minutes


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*Donyell Marshall*








18 points(7-13 FG, 2-3 3PT), 8 rebounds, 2 assists, 2 steals, 40 minutes

@ Dallas Mavericks (12.15.03) 

*Vince Carter*: 21 points(8-19 FG, 2-4 3PT), 5 assists, 2 rebounds, 1 steal, 1 block, 34 minutes
*Chris Bosh*: 14 points(4-9 FG, 6-6 FT), 8 rebounds, 3 assists, 2 blocks, 43 minutes


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*Donyell Marshall*








19 points(8-12 FG, 3-6 3PT), 14 rebounds, 1 assist, 1 steal, 1 block, 42 minutes

@ San Antonio Spurs (12.17.03) 

*Vince Carter*: 16 points(7-20 FG, 2-4 FT), 5 assists, 4 rebounds, 1 steal, 39 minutes
*Jalen Rose*: 14 points(3-9 FG, 8-8 FT), 4 rebounds, 2 assists, 7 turnovers, 39 minutes


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*Donyell Marshall*








15 points(7-16 FG), 19 rebounds, 4 assists, 2 blocks, 2 steals, 49 minutes

Vs. New York Knicks (12.19.03) 

*Jalen Rose*: 21 points(7-15 FG, 3-5 3PT), 4 rebounds, 4 assists, 1 block, 44 minutes
*Morris Peterson*: 16 points(5-8 FG, 4-6 3PT), 6 rebounds, 1 assist, 1 block, 29 minutes


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*Alvin Williams*








18 points(8-13 FG, 2-3 3PT), 8 assists, 4 rebounds, 1 steal, 39 minutes

Vs. Orlando Magic (12.21.03) 

*Donyell Marshall*: 19 points(8-19 FG, 3-4 FT), 19 rebounds, 3 blocks, 2 steals, 38 minutes
*Chris Bosh*: 16 points(7-10 FG, 2-5 FT), 10 rebounds, 1 assist, 1 block, 1 steal, 37 minutes


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*Vince Carter*








30 points(11-25 FG, 3-4 3PT), 7 rebounds, 5 assists, 3 blocks, 2 steals, 47 minutes

@ Utah Jazz (12.26.03) 

*Jalen Rose*: 18 points(7-15 FG, 2-6 3PT), 8 assists, 6 rebounds, 48 minutes
*Alvin Williams*: 14 points(4-10 FG, 5-7 FT), 4 rebounds, 2 assists, 1 steal, 43 minutes


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*Jalen Rose*








23 points(10-17 FG, 3-3 3PT), 3 assists, 3 rebounds, 42 minutes

@ Los Angeles Clippers (12.28.03) 

*Vince Carter*: 22 points(7-16 FG, 8-10 FT), 5 assists, 4 rebounds, 2 blocks, 41 minutes
*Donyell Marshall*: 19 points(8-16 FG, 2-6 3PT), 9 rebounds, 2 assists, 3 blocks, 35 minutes


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*Alvin Williams*








17 points(6-11 FG, 4-4 FT), 6 assists, 6 rebounds, 37 minutes

@ Denver Nuggets (12.30.03) 

*Jalen Rose*: 17 points(7-13 FG, 2-3 3PT), 4 assists, 2 rebounds, 1 steal, 34 minutes
*Vince Carter*: 15 points(5-16 FG, 2-3 3PT), 5 assists, 4 rebounds, 3 steals, 2 blocks, 40 minutes


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*Alvin Williams*








14 points(7-18 FG), 6 rebounds, 3 assists, 4 steals, 42 minutes

Vs. New Orleans Hornets (01.02.03) 

 
*Vince Carter*: 22 points(7-15 FG, 6-6 FT, 2-2 3PT), 4 rebounds, 4 assists, 1 block, 1 steal, 34 minutes
*Lonny Baxter*: 9 points(3-4 FG, 3-4 FT), 5 rebounds, 1 assist, 16 minutes


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*Vince Carter*








23 points(8-17 FG, 6-7 FT), 5 rebounds, 1 assist, 1 block, 40 minutes

Vs. Phoenix suns (01.04.03) 

 
*Donyell Marshall*: 15 points(6-13 FG, 2-3 FT), 15 rebounds, 2 assists, 3 blocks, 1 steal, 37 minutes
*Alvin Williams*: 13 points(4-7 FG, 3-4 3PT), 7 assists, 5 rebounds, 2 steals, 37 minutes


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*Lonny Baxter*








13 points(6-11 FG), 9 rebounds, 1 assist, 3 steals, 1 block, great play off the bench in limited minutes, 23 minutes

Vs. Cleveland Cavaliers (01.07.03) 


*Vince Carter*: 14 points(6-19 FG, 1-3 3PT), 5 assists, 4 rebounds, 1 steal, 1 block, struggled horribly until the fourth, won the game for us in the last quarter, 34 minutes
*Donyell Marshall*: 14 points(5-17 FG, 3-6 3PT), 13 rebounds, 2 assists, 2 steals, 2 blocks, bad shooting night, played solid defensively, 42 minutes


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*Jalen Rose*








26 points(11-19 FG, 2-2 3PT), 3 rebounds, 2 assists, 2 steals, only raptor player that went inside consistently, 37 minutes

Vs. Los Angeles Clippers (01.09.04) 


*Alvin Williams*: 10 points(5-10 FG), 7 assists, 3 rebounds, 1 steal, had a quiet game, still relatively good, 36 minutes
*Roger Mason Jr.*: 5 points(2-2 FG, 1-1 3PT), 1 assist, played excellent in a short amount of time, 8 minutes


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*Vince Carter*








20 points(8-18 FG, 3-5 FT), 7 assists, 6 rebounds, 4 blocks, 3 steals, played solid defense, did commit some bad turnovers though, 40 minutes

Vs. Portland Trailblazers (01.11.04) 


*Donyell Marshall*: 16 points(7-15 FG, 2-5 3PT), 11 rebounds, 1 assist, 1 block, came off that major slump he was in, 40 minutes
*Robert Archibald*: 1 point(0-3 FG, 1-1 FT), 6 rebounds, 1 assist, 2 steals, 1 block, shut down randolph in the post, 25 minutes


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*Donyell Marshall*








20 points(8-14 FG, 4-6 3PT), 16 rebounds, 3 blocks, cooled down in second half, but was huge in the first, 39 minutes

@ Detroit Pistons (01.14.04) 


*Vince Carter*: 27 points(7-20 FG, 13-16 FT), 4 rebounds, 3 assists, 1 block, bad shooting night but got to line, 42 minutes
*Jalen Rose*: 17 points(7-15 FG, 3-3 FT), 8 assists, 2 rebounds, 1 block, did great job in post tonight against smaller opponent, 42 minutes


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*Jalen Rose*








20 points(7-19 FG, 4-5 FT), 9 rebounds, 6 assists, made shots when we needed him, rebounded well, 42 minutes

@ New Orleans Hornets (01.15.04) 

*Morris Peterson*: 13 points(5-11 FG, 3-6 3PT), 3 rebounds, 1 assist, 1 steal, stepped up in the absense of Vince on one good ankle, 39 minues
*Alvin Williams*: 16 points(6-14 FG, 3-4 FT), 5 assists, 4 rebounds, 2 steals, scored all points in 2nd & OT after struggling in 1st, 46 minutes


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*Donyell Marshall*








16 points (7-14 FG, 1-2 3PT), 12 rebounds, 1 assist, 4 blocks, 40 minutes

@ Atlanta Hawks (01.18.04) 

*Alvin Williams*: 15 points (6-14 FG, 2-3 FT), 5 assists, 1 rebound, 1 steal, 40 minutes
*Chris Bosh*: 6 points (2-7 FG, 2-9 FT), 10 rebounds, 1 steal, 1 block, 30 minutes


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*Chris Bosh*








18 points (7-12 FG, 4-6 FT), 8 rebounds, 3 assists, 4 blocks, his first great game since hes been in that long slump, 39 minutes 

@ New York Knicks (01.19.04) 

*Jalen Rose*: 22 points (8-16 FG, 5-7 FT), 5 assists, 3 rebounds, 1 steal, first game shooting 50% in the last 5 games, 40 minutes
*Donyell Marshall*: 21 points (9-19 FG, 3-4 FT), 15 rebounds, 2 assists, 1 block, played good interior defense, 43 minutes


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*Milt Palacio*








18 points (7-14 FG, 4-5 FT), 4 assists, 1 rebound, coming off the IL having his best game of the season, 37 minutes

Vs. Minnesota Timberwolves (01.21.04) 

*Donyell Marshall*: 22 points (10-17 FG, 2-4 3PT), 5 rebounds, 1 assist, 4 steals, was our main guy on offense tonight, 42 minutes
*Chris Bosh*: 15 points (6-14 FG, 3-3 FT), 5 rebounds, 1 assist, 2 blocks, 1 steal, struggled with shot early on but came as game went on, 36 minutes


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*Chris Bosh*








14 points (5-8 FG, 4-6 FT), 6 rebounds, 1 assist, 33 minutes

@ Milwaukee Bucks (01.23.04) 

*Donyell Marshall*: 17 points (8-14 FG, 1-4 3PT), 5 rebounds, 1 assist, 4 blocks, 36 minutes
*Milt Palacio*: 10 points (3-5 FG, 4-5 FT), 1 rebound, 4 assists, 1 turnover, 16 minutes


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*Chris Bosh*








23 points (7-12 FG, 9-12 FT), 10 rebounds, 1 assist, 3 steals, one of the best games of his young career, 43 minutes

@ Chicago Bulls (01.25.04) 

*Jalen Rose*: 22 points (5-12 FG, 11-12 FT), 2 assists, 2 rebounds, 2 steals, did a great job posting up on crawford/brunson and getting to the line, 39 minutes
*Alvin Williams*: 15 points (5-12 FG, 4-8 FT), 4 rebounds, 2 assists, came back from a stretch of bad games, 35 minutes


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*Morris Peterson*








18 points (7-13 FG, 4-8 3PT), 1 rebound, 3 turnovers, provided great scoring off the bench, 27 minutes

Vs. Philadelphia 76ers (01.28.04) 

*Donyell Marshall*: 19 points (7-11 FG, 4-5 FT), 10 rebounds, 1 assist, 1 steal, 4 blocks, good defense in post and was efficient with shots, 36 minutes
*Jalen Rose*: 9 points (4-13 FG, 1-4 3 PT), 13 assists, 1 rebound, 1 block, did great job distributing ball, 36 minutes


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*Vince Carter*








31 points (13-26 FG, 3-4 3PT), 6 rebounds, 1 assist, 4 blocks, 1 steal, carried this team on his back tonight, 44 minutes

Vs. Detroit Pistons (01.30.04) 

*Chris Bosh*: 13 points (4-11 FG, 5-6 FT), 13 rebounds, 2 assists, 1 block, played good defense and got key shots & rebounds, 40 minutes
*Morris Peterson*: 9 points(3-6 FG, 3-3 FT), 5 rebounds, 1 assist, 1 block, played great defense and got clutch charges, 30 minutes


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*Vince Carter*








27 points (8-20 FG, 10-14 FT), 10 rebounds, 3 assists, 1 steal, carried the team got to the line, 43 minutes

Vs. Los Angeles Lakers (02.01.04) 

*Chris Bosh*: 17 points (7-15 FG, 3-3 FT), 14 rebounds, 1 steal, 1 block, good help defense on shaq today, 39 minutes
*Donyell Marshall*: 18 points (6-14 FG, 2-4 3 PT, 4-4 FT), 13 rebounds, 3 steals, 1 block, had tough assignment but played hard, 39 minutes


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*Vince Carter*








33 points (14-31 FG, 2-3 3PT), 6 rebounds, 2 assists, 2 blocks, 1 steal, sealed the win with his 4th quarter heroics, 43 minutes

@ Philadelphia 76ers (02.03.04) 

*Jerome Moiso*: 10 points (4-9 FG, 2-5 FT), 11 rebounds, 2 steals, 1 block, stepped up with bosh out big time, 28 minutes
*Donyell Marshall*: 15 points (6-12 FG, 1-2 3PT), 14 rebounds, 3 assists, 2 blocks, his usual solid double- double preformance, 43 minutes


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*Donyell Marshall*








32 points (12-18 FG, 3-3 3PT, 5-5 FT), 9 rebounds, 3 assists, 4 blocks, 1 steal, just played amazing in every aspect of the game, 30 minutes

Vs. Orlando Magic (02.04.04) 

*Jalen Rose*: 21 points (8-15 FG, 3-5 3PT), 6 rebounds, 2 assists, first good game coming off a shooting slump, 35 minutes
*Jerome Moiso*: 10 points (4-6 FG, 2-6 FT), 12 rebounds, 3 assists, second straight double-double off bench, 31 minutes


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*Donyell Marshall*








24 points (10-16 FG, 2-4 3PT), 10 rebounds, 2 assists, 2 blocks, 1 steal, helped us stay in the game with his 1 qtr play, 42 minutes

Vs. Indiana Pacers (02.06.04) 

*Jerome Moiso*: 0 points (0-7 FG), 11 rebounds, 1 assist, 1 steal, came off bench and played great defense on o'neal, 15 minutes
*Vince Carter*: 18 points (7-17 FG, 3-4 FT), 6 assists, 3 rebounds, 1 steal, did good job creating for teammates but played perimeter all night, 36 minutes


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*Jalen Rose*








19 points (8-16 FG, 1-2 3PT), 3 rebounds, 2 assists, 1 steal, 1 turnover, a break out game with fractured finger, 35 minutes

@ Golden State (02.08.04) 

*Vince Carter:* 22 points (7-22 FG, 8-9 FT), 4 rebounds, 4 assists, 5 steals, non-factor in 2nd half but amazing first, 40 minutes
*Lonny Baxter:* 9 points (3-5 FG, 3-6 FT), 3 rebounds, a huge reason for that 4th qrt shutdown, 14 minutes


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*Vince Carter*








29 points (12-25 FG, 5-6 FT), 8 rebounds, 6 assists, 1 steal, 1 block, 42 minutes

@ Phoenix Suns (02.10.04) 

*Morris Peterson*: 27 points (10-15 FG, 7-11 3PT) 8 rebounds, 2 assists, 1 steal, 1 block, 42 minutes
*Donyell Marshall*: 25 points (8-15 FG, 9-11 FT), 11 rebounds, 2 assists, 3 blocks, 39 minutes


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

_*February 12th, 2004*_ @ Seattle Sonics 

*Alvin Williams*








20 points (7-12 FG, 5-6 FT), 2 assists, 2 rebounds, 1 steal, was hot from the floor hitting almost every jumper, 39 minutes

*Donyell Marshall*








16 points (6-14 FG, 1-2 3PT), 17 rebounds, 4 assists, 2 blocks, 1 steal, a huge double double his usual, 42 minutes


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*Donyell Marshall*








10 points (4-13 FG, 1-4 3PT), 24 rebounds, 2 assists, 4 blocks, 2 steals, was a monster of the defensive end, 40 minutes

@ Chicago Bulls (02.17.04) 

*Morris Peterson:* 19 points (6-11 FG, 4-4 3PT), 4 rebounds, 2 steals, a nice spark for our offensive woes, 37 minutes
*Chris Bosh:* 9 points (2-8 FG, 5-6 FT), 7 rebounds, 1 assist, 6 blocks, was hot 2nd qtr but hurt ankle, 39 minutes


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*Alvin Williams*








19 points (8-16 FG, 2-3 3PT), 5 assists, 5 rebounds, 2 steals, 1 block, was clutch for us tonight good scoring, 42 minutes

Vs. San Antonio Spurs (02.19.04) 

*Vince Carter:* 22 points (8-20 FG, 4-6 FT), 6 assists, 3 rebounds, 1 steal, 1 block, played great in his short amount of time, 30 minutes
*Donyell Marshall:* 18 points (8-17 FG, 1-1 3PT), 11 rebounds, 2 steals, 1 block, had tough task but played well, 39 minutes


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*Donyell Marshall*








17 points (6-16 FG, 5-6 FT), 13 rebounds, 1 steal, 2 turnovers, 37 minutes

Vs. New Jersey Nets (02.20.04) 

*Milt Palacio:* 12 points (6-9 FG), 4 assists, 3 rebounds, 1 steal, 1 block, 35 minutes
*Morris Peterson*: 11 points (4-14 FG, 3-9 3PT), 9 rebounds, 3 assists, 1 steal, 2 turnovers, 42 minutes


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*Chris Bosh*








20 points (8-16 FG, 4-4 FT), 5 rebounds, 3 assists, attacked his defender every time we fed him the ball, 36 minutes

Vs. Sacramento Kings (02.22.04) 

*Donyell Marshall:* 18 points (8-6 FG, 2-4 3PT), 11 rebounds, 1 assist, his eighth straight double double, solid, 32 minutes
*Jerome Moiso:* 10 points (5-8 FG), 6 rebounds, 2 steals, played very active and good defense when he was on the court, 17 minutes


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*Roger Mason Jr*








18 points (5-13 FG, 6-7 FT), 4 rebounds, 2 assists, 1 blocks, 1 steal, his best game as a pro, 44 minutes

@ New Jersey Nets (02.24.04) 

*Milt Palacio:* 13 points (5-11 FG, 3-3 FT), 5 assists, 2 rebounds, 2 steals, good job sharing and scoring, 31 minutes
*Jerome Moiso:* 11 points (3-4 FG, 5-7 FT), 6 rebounds, 2 blocks, good hustle and defense off the bench, 20 minutes


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*February 25th, 2004 vs. Washington Wizards*_http://www.nba.com/games/20040225/WASTOR/boxscore.html_  

*Donyell Marshall*








_20 points (8-15 FG, 3-4 FT), 6 rebounds, 2 assists, 1 steal, almost one the game for us single handedly in the fourth, 40 minutes_

*Chris Bosh*








_15 points (6-11 FG, 3-6 FT), 9 rebounds, 1 assist, 2 steals, 2 blocks, horrible first half but in second half played terrific and started a nice raptors run, 38 minutes_


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*Donyell Marshall*








19 points (6-15 FG, 1-2 3PT, 6-7 FT), 13 rebounds, 3 assists, 2 steals, our only big man that came to play tonight, 44 minutes

@ Boston Celtics (02.27.04)  

*Lamond Murray:* 10 points (4-8 FG, 1-4 3PT, 1-1 FT), 2 rebounds, 2 assists, 1 steal, good energy off the bench after his problems, 20 minutes
*Jannero Pargo:* 8 points (4-6 FG), 1 assist, 1 steal, 2 turnovers, seems to be getting more comfortable shooting over 50%, 18 minutes


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*Milt Palacio*








19 points (7-12 FG, 5-6 FT), 8 assists, 4 rebounds, 4 steals, 1 block, terrific scoring and distributing the ball, 42 minutes

vs. Boston Celtics (02.29.04) 

*Donyell Marshall:* 18 points (7-16 FG, 3-3 FT), 10 rebounds, 3 blocks, 1 steal, hit shots from virtually everywhere, 40 minutes
*Dion Glover:* 13 points (5-16 FG, 2-4 FT), 9 rebounds, 4 assists, 2 steals, 5 turnovers, good job in debut though didn't take care of ball, 36 minutes


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*Vince Carter*








27 points (10-24 FG, 6-6 FT), 8 assists, 5 rebounds, 2 steals, 1 block, great job creating for his team and leading us to win, 41 minutes

@ Miami Heat (03.02.04) 

*Donyell Marshall*: 24 points (9-16 FG, 6-9 3PT), 5 rebounds, 2 steals, was just on fire from three point land thanks to vince, 38 minutes
*Dion Glover:* 13 points (5-10 FG, 1-2 3PT, 2-2 FT), 3 rebounds, 1 block, played well for a spark off the bench, 20 minutes


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*Donyell Marshall*








22 points (8-18 FG, 4-6 3PT), 10 rebounds, 1 steal, 1 block, only raptor that was consistent the whole game, 34 minutes

@ Washington Wizards (03.03.04) 

*Vince Carter:* 16 points (7-18 FG, 1-1 FT), 5 assists, 4 rebounds, 1 steal, really non factor after strong first quarter, 34 minutes
*Milt Palacio:* 0 points (0-6 FG), 8 assists, 3 rebounds, 2 steals, 1 block, struggled with shot but involved teammates, 30 minutes


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*Vince Carter*








32 points (12-25 FG, 7-10 FT), 9 assists, 2 rebounds, 2 blocks, 1 steal, terrific defense and unselfishness, 43 minutes

vs. New York Knicks (03.06.04) 

*Donyell Marshall:* 19 points (7-12 FG, 5-9 3PT), 11 rebounds, 1 assist, 1 steal, was absolutely key for our offensive success, 40 minutes
*Chris Bosh:* 17 points (7-10 FG, 3-4 FT), 17 rebounds, 1 assist, 2 blocks, looked quicker and more into the game then his past few games, 39 minutes


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*Vince Carter*








26 points (10-24 FG, 3-5 3PT), 8 assists, 8 rebounds, 1 block, 3 steals, just scoring and dishing and willing us to win, 42 minutes

Vs. New Orleans Hornets (03.07.04) 

*Chris Bosh:* 16 points (6-13FG, 4-8 FT), 12 rebounds, 2 blocks, 1 steal, stepped up big today with a big double double, 41 minutes
*Donyell Marshall:* 14 points (6-15 FG, 2-8 3PT), 14 rebounds, 1 assist, 2 steals, got abused on defense but some some big boards, 43 minutes


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*Rod Strickland*








14 points (5-12 FG, 4-4 FT), 16 assists, 7 rebounds, 1 steal, 2 turnovers, tremendous job distributing the ball, 34 minutes

@ Indiana Pacers (03.10.04) 

*Chris Bosh:* 19 points (8-15 FG, 3-4 FT), 8 rebounds, 1 assist, 3 blocks, was clutch and helped us stay in game, 42 minutes
*Vince Carter:* 28 points (12-24 FG, 3-5 3PT), 5 rebounds, 2 assists, 2 steals, terrific first half but no where to be found in crunch time, 43 minutes


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*Robert Archibald*








6 points (2-3 FG, 2-2 FT), 4 assists, 1 rebound, 1 steal, played good defense and displaye good passing skills, 11 minutes

Vs. Cleveland Cavaliers (03.10.04) 

*Donyell Marshall:* 18 points (8-15 FG, 1-4 3PT), 12 rebounds, 2 assists, 2 blocks, had another solid outing with another double double, 34 minutes
*Jerome Moiso:* 8 points (4-4 FG), 4 rebounds, 1 assist, 1 steal, 1 block, scored rebounded played good defense in limited minutes, 15 minutes


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*Jalen Rose*








23 points (10-20 FG, 3-4 3PT), 7 assists, 7 rebound, 1 steal, just showed why he is the heart of this team today, 41 minutes

Vs. Atlanta Hawks (03.14.04) 

*Vince Carter:* 32 points (13-19 FG, 3-4 3PT), 7 assists, 5 rebounds, 2 steals, 1 block, amazing first quarter but then cooled down a little and shared the ball, 42 minutes
*Chris Bosh:* 14 points (5-13 FG, 4-4 FT), 16 rebounds, 3 blocks, 2 steals, was the conductor of our terrific defense, 40 minutes


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*Vince Carter*








24 points (9-20 FG, 5-7 FT), 9 rebounds, 1 assist, 2 steals, 2 blocks, took over the game in the fourth and willed us to win, 33 minutes

Vs. Utah Jazz (03.17.04) 

*Jalen Rose:* 17 points (6-12 FG, 4-4 FT), 5 rebounds, 6 assists, helped us stay in the game with some key shots, 41 minutes
*Donyell Marshall:* 17 points (7-13 FG, 4-4 FT), 6 rebounds, 1 assist, 3 blocks, hit the three pointer that sealed the win, 36 minutes


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*Vince Carter*








30 points (11-24 FG, 6-6 FT), 2 rebounds, 3 assists, 1 steal, 1 block, tremendous first half but bumped his knee and struggled, 41 minutes

Vs. Chicago Bulls (03.19.04) 

*Jalen Rose:* 24 points (11-21 FG, 1-5 3PT), 6 rebounds, 6 assists, 2 steals, 2 blocks, hit some key shots and was big, 45 minutes
*Chris Bosh:* 9 points (4-8 FG, 1-2 FT), 14 rebounds, 3 steals, was big on the boards but didn’t get enough touches, 44 minutes


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*Vince Carter*








42 points (13-20 FG, 4-5 3PT, 12-13 FT), 6 rebounds, 12 assists, 2 steals, 1 block, GREAT game probably his best and well rounded game of season, 41 minutes

@ New Orleans Hornets (03.21.04) 

*Jalen Rose:* 26 points (8-18 FG, 3-7 3PT), 1 rebound, 9 assists, 1 steal, helped us stay in the game early on, 42 minutes
*Chris Bosh:* 14 points (4-9 FG, 6-6 FT), 4 rebounds, 2 assists, 1 block, made some clutch defensive and offensive plays, 28 minutes


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*Vince Carter*








30 points (9-28 FG, 3-8 3PT, 9-10 FT), 4 rebounds, 3 assists, 1 steal, just didn’t come to play until the later stages of the games, 43 minutes

@ Memphis Grizzlies (03.23.04) 

*Donyell Marshall:* 13 points (6-14 FG, 1-3 FT), 17 rebounds, 1 block, nice rebounding night but didn’t score as much, 39 minutes
*Jalen Rose:* 10 points (2-9 FG, 6-8 FT), 6 rebounds, 5 assists, 2 steals, was playing pretty well until he got ejected, 28 minutes


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*Vince Carter*








26 points (10-20 FG, 1-2 3PT, 5-6 FT), 13 rebounds, 5 assists, 3 steals, 2 blocks, another solid game and was great on the boards, 50 minutes

@ Houston Rockets (03.24.04) 

*Jalen Rose:* 20 points (8-20 FG, 2-3 3PT), 4 rebounds, 7 assists, 1 steal, played consistent but had some really bad turnovers, 49 minutes
*Chris Bosh:* 13 points (5-12 FG, 1-1 3PT, 2-2 FT), 3 rebounds, 1 steal, 2 blocks, jumper looked good tonight but didn’t get on boards, 41 minutes


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*Vince Carter*








40 points (13-28 FG, 5-9 3PT, 9-13 FT), 8 rebounds, 5 assists, 1 steal, 2 blocks, continuing with magnificent play but settled for too many jumpers, 44 minutes

@ New York Knicks (03.26.04) 

*Jalen Rose:* 21 points (9-18 FG, 1-3 3PT), 4 rebounds, 9 assists, 1 steal, played well all game but didn’t step up in clutch time, 42 minutes
*Morris Peterson:* 18 points (5-14 FG, 3-9 3PT, 5-6 FT), 6 rebounds, 3 assists, 2 steals, stepped up on both ends and made some great hustle plays, 42 minutes


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*Chris Bosh*








17 points (7-10 FG, 3-4 FT), 8 rebounds, 1 steal, 2 blocks, really was the only one who stepped up but he couldn’t do it alone, 30 minutes

vs. Memphis Grizzlies (03.28.04) 

*Vince Carter:* 16 points (6-22 FG, 4-6 FT), 4 rebounds, 9 assists, 1 steal, 2 blocks, shot was off but created for teammates and played terrific defense, 43 minutes
*Donyell Marshall:* 16 points (7-16 FG, 1-7 3PT, 1-2 FT), 14 rebounds, 5 steals, 1 block, wasn’t hitting his three but was effective in post and active on defense, 41 minutes


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*Chris Bosh*








13 points (5-12 FG, 3-4 FT), 10 rebounds, 2 assists, 1 steal, 1 block, solid double double, 36 minutes

vs.. Golden State Warriors (03.31.04) 

*Vince Carter:* 22 points (9-19 FG, 4-5 FT), 2 rebounds, 1 assist, 2 steals, didn’t step up when we needed him to, 40 minutes
*Donyell Marshall:* 4 points (2-11 FG, 0-5 3PT), 16 rebounds, 1 assist, 4 steals, 1 block, he was really cold but great on boards, 39 minutes


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*Jalen Rose*








22 points (10-22FG, 2-2 FT), 4 rebounds, 2 assists, 1 steal, 38 minutes

@ Indiana Pacers (04.02.04) 

*Vince Carter:* 21 points (8-19 FG, 1-3 3PT, 4-5 FT), 6 rebounds, 2 assists, 1 steal, 38 minutes
*Chris Bosh:* 11 points (4-7 FG, 3-4 FT), 7 rebounds, 1 assists, 1 steal, 2 blocks, 35 minutes


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*Michael Curry*








10 points (4-6 FG, 2-2 FT), 3 rebounds, 2 personal fouls, 23 minutes

vs. Milwaukee Bucks (04.04.04) 

*Jalen Rose:* 21 points (10-21 FG, 0-1 3PT, 1-1 FT), 2 rebounds, 7 assists, 0 turnovers, 42 minutes
*Chris Bosh:* 15 points (6-12 FG, 3-4 FT), 7 rebounds, 2 steals, 1 block, 3 turnovers, 37 minutes


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*Vince Carter*








32 points (13-28 FG, 4-10 3PT, 2-3 FT), 8 rebounds, 5 assists, 2 steals, 4 turnovers, 39 minutes

@ Cleveland Cavaliers (04.06.04) 

*Jalen Rose:* 15 points (7-18 FG, 1-1 3PT), 3 rebounds, 6 assists, 1 steal, 4 turnovers, 38 minutes
*Chris Bosh:* 11 points (4-11 FG, 3-4 FT), 10 rebounds, 1 assist, 2 steals, 5 blocks, 3 turnovers, 37 minutes


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*April 7th, 2004 vs. Indiana Pacers*_http://www.nba.com/games/20040407/INDTOR/boxscore.html_  

*Donyell Marshall*








_26 points (9-19 FG, 6-9 3PT, 2-2 FT), 10 rebounds, 1 assist, 1 steal, 41 minutes_

*Jalen Rose*








_17 points (7-17 FG, 1-3 3PT, 2-4 FT), 2 rebounds, 8 assists, 1 steal, 5 turnovers, 37 minutes_


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*Chris Bosh*








18 points (5-10 FG, 8-8 FT), 9 rebounds, 3 steals, 3 turnovers, 1 block, 37 minutes

@ Detroit Pistons (04.09.04) 

*Jalen Rose:* 14 points (6-13 FG, 2-2 FT), 5 rebounds, 3 assists, 1 steal, 6 turnovers, 41 minutes
*Donyell Marshall:* 5 points (2-11 FG, 1-5 3PT), 11 rebounds, 2 assists, 2 steals, 1 block, 39 minutes


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*Jalen Rose*








32 points (12-24 FG, 0-2 3PT, 8-9 FT), 7 rebounds, 6 assists, 4 turnovers, 48 minutes

vs. Chicago Bulls (04.11.04) 

*Vince Carter:* 30 points (11-27 FG, 0-4 3PT, 8-9 FT), 3 rebounds, 4 assists, 3 blocks, 5 turnovers, 41 minutes
*Morris Peterson:* 22 points (9-16 FG, 0-4 3PT, 4-5 FT), 4 rebounds, 4 steals, 3 turnovers, 43 minutes


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*Donyell Marshall*








27 points (10-17 FG, 5-6 3PT, 2-2 FT), 16 rebounds, 1 assist, 1 turnover, 40 minutes

vs. Detroit Pistons (04.13.04) 

*Vince Carter:* 19 points (8-15 FG, 1-2 3PT, 2-2 FT), 2 assists, 3 steals, 3 turnovers, 37 minutes
*Chris Bosh:* 12 points (5-11 FG, 2-2 FT), 13 rebounds, 2 assists, 2 steals, 1 block, 5 turnovers, 42 minutes


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*Donyell Marshall*








22 points (8-11 FG, 6-8 3PT), 13 rebounds, 1 assist, 1 block, 2 turnovers, 40 minutes

@ Milwaukee Bucks (04.14.04) 

*Vince Carter:* 23 points (8-23 FG, 3-6 3PT, 4-4 FT), 5 rebounds, 3 assists, 1 steal, 4 turnovers, 40 minutes
*Chris Bosh:* 18 points (8-14 FG, 2-2 FT), 8 rebounds, 3 assists, 2 blocks, 0 turnovers, 35 minutes


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I want to thank hellbot for putting this thread together.
Hopefully next season most of the POTG's will be guys that helped us win games, rather than just our statistical leaders.


----------

